# employment test for question



## YPUllom (Sep 1, 2011)

I took a coding test for a potential employer today.  Two tests actually... On the first one  I was given sample chart documents for each question & multiple choice answers of which codes applied to to said documentation.  I scored 100% on that one.  
On the second one it was also multiple choice with basic hypothetical questions such as "if physician documents X diagnosis which of the following codes is correct?  I hate these types of tests because unlike tests using sample documentation  there is often not enough information to make a good choice.
On this one I missed 5 out of 35 and only scored 85% falling short of the required 90%  So I expect I won't get the job.    On a couple of the questions I just got in a hurry & didn't pay close enough attention to details.  I should have known better but if those had been my only mistakes I'd have been ok.   There were two of the questions I missed which are really bugging me & I would love to get some opinions from others as to what you all would have answered.
The first one --
Physician documents HBP   the correct code choice is;
A.   401.9
B.   Nothing
C.  401.1
D.  403.90

I chose B because 401 is for hypertension & I thought that HBP in the documentation by itself is not enough to code  401 & 403 is for hypertension with kidney disease. As I understand it simple HBP can be temporary (maybe due to stress  or anxiety or other factor) that resolves when the causing factor resolves.  But my answer was counted wrong.  They did not give their choice for the correct answer or an explanation of any kind but I'm assuming they wanted 401.9 as the correct answer.  Was I totally wrong in my thinking there??

The other question I missed that really bugs me was as follows:
A coder should expect to see documentation of a chronic condition at least 
A.  Monthly
B.  Every Visit
C.  Annually
D.  Once in a lifetime

I didn't know what to answer on this one.  As far as coding goes don't we need to see it on every date of service we code for?  We can't code DM on a september visit simply because because we know or remember it was there on the July visit.  Right? Doesn't there have to be some indication it was assessed or treated in some way? Based on that concept, I answered Every Visit but it was counted wrong.  So what should I have chosen?

I would truly like to understand the correct thinking on this so that if it comes up on the next employment test I will get it right.


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Sep 1, 2011)

*Hbp?*

I am a new coder, and taking my CPC in a couple of weeks. I think you are correct in choosing 401.9 from their choices.
In the ICD-9 2011 book, it states under elevated blood pressure, that without further specificity, to code 796.2. But that wasn't one of your choices.
Oh well, better luck next time.


----------



## zanalee (Sep 1, 2011)

the correct code for hbp is nothing it has to state that is Htn in order to code 401.9. is this test for HCC? if yes the chronic condition is picked up once per calendar. hope this helps.


----------



## senthilcpc (Sep 2, 2011)

We need info regarding prior diagnosis of hypertension.

In this Case, None is the correct answer.


----------



## dcook118 (Sep 8, 2011)

*hbp*

I would have coded 401.9 

I want to know where in guidelines it mentioned not to code unless prior history of htn.  I am basing it on coding 101, code the most definitive dx.  Even under ICD guidelines 401 catergory it includes hbp.   Is it CMS guidelines.  I would like to better educate myself.  if  someone please reference where they got the instructions stating not to code I would appreciate it


----------

